

Git team workflows: merge or rebase? - jayant123
http://blogs.atlassian.com/2013/10/git-team-workflows-merge-or-rebase/

======
hw
IMO rebase is great as a cleanup tool right before merging the feature branch
into master, especially squashing meaningless commits. I don't think squashing
everything down to a single commit is a good idea though, since separate
commits provide some context to the changes, and can come in handy in git
blame.

On my personal project or when I'm the only person working on a branch, I only
ever rebase, since that's easy to do and I like my tree clean. In a team
environment though when you have different people contributing to a branch,
merge might be preferable just because the branch can get screwed up if not
everyone on the team is on the same page. I would probably only rebase right
before merging into master and only do merges before that.

